# opinions on a 2000 jeep cherokee sport..please help



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys I'm in need of a vehicle and found a 2000 jeep cherokee sport with 208,000. And the AC compressor is bad and it uses a quart of oil between changes. Everything else is good (or so he says) title is clean and 4 wheel drive works. Thinkin I can get it for $1,000 is this a deal? Am I getting into something that's gonna puke in a month? Any opinions are appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If it runs, shifts, steers and stops it is worth a grand. However, No guarantee it will even make it home.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

The nice thing about the Cherokee is it has a strait 6 which is pretty much bulletproof I have had 2 a 1991 and a 2001 the only major problem you need to worry about is the transmission. My 91' had 300, 000 miles before the trans went out. Sold it for $1250 the guy put a new trans in for $2000 and still drives it. But my 01' the cmp went out at 100, 000 miles. $1000 sounds like a good deal. The air going out is common on thous too. Fairly easy to fix. The oil thing on the other hand might be more of a problem but just keep a quart under the seat and make sure you check it. I would smell the trans fluid if it smells burnt the trans is going so beware. Also check the antifreeze make sure it is green and not brown if they put bars stop leak in it you might loose heat too I did and it sucks! 
All in all I love the Cherokee it is a great suv that can go just about anywhere. Hope that helps. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol yes that's kinda my thought. Is using a quart of oil between changes something I need to be concerned about. Is this common for higher mileage vehicles. And what causes it to use oil?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

My best guess is there is a slow leak somewhere unless you see blue smoke from the exhaust then it is burning it. But I am no mechanic. My jeeps never used oil but u had a 85' buick that went thru a quart between gas fill ups lol. It was a combo of leaking and burning 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

The straight six is a bullet proof engine. If it has the Asian Warner transmission that's a bullet proof trans too. The way to tell is look at the trans pan if it has a drain plug on the the pan it's a Asian Warner. The oil leak is VERY common on that motor and usually the rear main seal, it is a 2 piece seal and is pretty easy to change but it will probably still leak. They all do and I wouldn't be concerned over the leak, just keep oil in it and it will run forever. It should be a good deal at 1000 bucks. 

Tjstebb


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Your oil consumption could be rings or valve guide seals. Neither are a cheap fix.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Your oil consumption could be rings or valve guide seals. Neither are a cheap fix.


True, but if its only using a quart between oil changes its not worth worrying about unless the intervals between LOF's is 1K miles. :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

If indeed it has a 4 liter straight six (*not the 2.5 liter 4 banger) they are notorious for valve cover gasket leaks and rear main seals. The valve cover gasket is pretty easy to do, rear main I'd let go unless it really leaving a puddle. Another thing often overlooked that can cause an engine to use oil is the PCV valve and/or breather filter and air filter, especially if it has the wrong (aftermarket) ones. Do you self a favor and stop by a Chrysler/Jeep/Dodge dealer and pick up an OEM PCV valve, a Fram air filter and breather is fine.


----------

